# Shopping for a Scaretaker



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Based on a little sequence of posts between Hauntiholik and myself on the Unstructured Thoughts thread, I came up with this little slideshow about shopping for a Scaretaker.

Thank you, Haunti, for being such a good inspiration (and hopefully also a good sport).

DarkLore and Mr Chicken make cameo appearances as well.

Haunti Slide Show :: Hauntiholik Goes Shopping remix by SpookyTJ - Photobucket

Edit Update: Here is the "back story" I posted after Haunti said she wasn't one of the lucky ones to get a Scaretaker:

"Well, really, all you had to do was drive your hearse cross country to the Home Goods store in Olney, Maryland, and pick one up. I can see it now - the hearse idling in front of the store, a steampunk vampire girl in leather and chains striding boldly in, slapping some cash down at the register, then pointing at the one remaining Scareytaker and annoucing "Stand back! This one is MINE!" Mesmerized by your power and beauty, every man in the store falls at your feet, begging to help you carry the evil prop out to your hearse. Women glare at you with hate in their eyes while secretly wishing to be like you. Trembling with awe, the store manager says "I couldn't think of taking money for this from you. Please do me the honor of allowing me to make you a gift of our last Scareytaker". You grace him with a wicked smile, say "Whatever!", then stride out of the store, six men following behind fighting to be the one to load the prop in your hearse. You slide gracefully into the front seat, blow a kiss at your admirers who pass out in a dead faint of joy, then burn rubber as you screech out of the parking lot."


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

oh my freakin' gosh that was funny!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...I love it! Roxy you should get into making cartoons.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL too funny.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha ... that is great Roxy ... oh what power Haunti has over US!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

lol A Roxy Blue production.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

And to think Roxy went to college for a science degree (or 3).


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

you crack me up Roxy!!


----------

